# Question about Rabbit livers?



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

We raise the rabbits for our own meat but since switching our dogs to raw food I save parts of the rabbit I normally wouldn't save for the dogs, like the livers & different organs.

On some of the livers since saving them I have noticed a little bubble like spot that almost looks green. What is that & can the dogs eat it? If I see it I normally cut it out but sometimes I miss it. They don't seem to mind it but I don't want them to get sick.

Not to gross anyone out but I popped one last week & some green stuff came out, I thought it was pretty gross myself.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Sounds like the gallbladder. It won't hurt the dogs but I usually pinch them out of both the rabbit and chicken livers.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

It is the gallbladder - essentially the storage sac for all the 'bad ickies' that the liver filters from the body. I wouldn't want my animals eating them, and always remove them.

If you pinch it off at the narrow end (where the tubes connect to the liver) and pinch it off, you can rip it up and away from the liver VERY easily with rabbit livers. You don't have to cut at all, it'll rip right off. Rip from the tube end to the round full end. If you keep it pinched off the entire time, you won't have any spillage.

Chicken livers, unfortunately, don't rip well generally. Those you have to start with a knife, then rip them off the rest of the way.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks Guys, You'd think I should know the rabbit anatomy but never saved the organs or really checked them out until feeding the dogs raw.

I'll make sure to pinch the tube end & take it out everytime.


----------



## seanbo (Jan 1, 2011)

Is anyone saving and eating rabbit livers like you would chicken livers? Sorry to steal the thread.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

seanbo said:


> Is anyone saving and eating rabbit livers like you would chicken livers? Sorry to steal the thread.


ive yet to use them. cause my wife is on to a health kick where organ meat is taboo. even though i like liver, i do see her reasoning..........

but i have a friend that raises rabbits also, and he loves um. wants me to save all mine when i butcher, and give to him.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm not normally a liver fan, but rabbit liver is wonderful! Quick and easy to cook too... just slice them and saute in butter and add a little salt and pepper. The kidneys are also good and the heart has good flavour but is a little bit chewy. Serve with a side salad or sliced fresh-from-the-garden tomatoes for a delicious lunch.


----------



## grumpy (Feb 17, 2009)

i use a pair of pliers to pinch the small vessel ahead of the gall, pull up gently, and remove it that way.

like maggie said: rabbit liver is the best liver you will ever eat.

grumpy


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks Guys, I'm not much of a liver fan, any kind of liver so I'll probly keep feeding it to my dogs. You never know though they may miss a couple one day & i'll fry them up for dh & I so we can try it.


----------

